# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  The 10 Commandments of Typography

## Straf

A quick reference, posted for information and/or discussion.

https://www.designmantic.com/blog/in...of-typography/

----------


## Incredible HLK

I agree with all of it, especially shooting for 2 fonts, one serif and one san serif, one bold and one not. It makes everything so much cleaner and better looking in my opinion.

Additionally, I find that making them different sizes - usually around 4-6 sizes different, minimum - looks a lot better.

----------


## waldronate

If I'm not supposed to use Comic Sans and Curlz, then how am I supposed to do my quarterly newsletter for the office?

----------


## Kellerica

> If I'm not supposed to use Comic Sans and Curlz, then how am I supposed to do my quarterly newsletter for the office?


Use Chiller and Jokerman. Duh.

----------


## the.legend

There are so many good fonts available. You don't have to use Comic Sans ever.... even for comic books (its intended purpose)!

Seriously, read this for great, solid, high-quality free fonts. If you want to replace Comic Sans, which you should, read this.

Please y'all. The world would be a better place with Comic Sans.

/rant over

----------


## DaveB

Cool links, thank you

----------

